
Forensic scientists caught deer eating human carcass for the first time - uptown
http://www.popsci.com/deer-eating-human-remains
======
PhantomGremlin
Wow. Who "volunteered" a human body for this experiment?

"Hey grandma! I know you're not feeling well. Can you please sign this little
form for me? It's something that can help science after you're gone."

~~~
type0
It doesn't work that way, a person can volunteer to leave their body for
medical or scientific studies, you don't get to choose "the experiment" for
your cadaver or body remains.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
Interesting point. Now I'm definitely not donating my body to science.

It would be OK if some med students dissected me to see if I had coronary
artery disease. But I don't want Victor Frankenstein rearranging my body parts
to see what kind of monster he can create. And I most definitely don't want
scientists to leave my body out in the woods so they can observe bears,
coyotes, and deer nibbling on it.

